# California--Inland Empire group training



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm looking into group classes to take Duke to when he reaches 16 weeks old. I did group classes with Bella at Petsmart 3 years ago so I remember how to teach commands like sit, down, and come. Training stay never really worked with her and I don't remember how they had us doing it there, I just remember how mom and I finally got it done at home recently. So, once he understands his name I want to start practicing commands one-on-one at home.

However, I think the group experience with the help of a trainer is still invaluable. The distraction of other dogs, the socialization before/after class, the resource of the trainer with problems. I haven't been able to find a whole lot near me, has anyone in the Riverside County area had particular success somewhere?

I found Cool Dog Training through google and I like the variety of different classes they offer. I'd begin at the Cool Dog II--Beginning Good Manners for Puppies and I'd definately want to do the Cool Dog IV--Mastering Good Manners with Distractions.

I also really like that they have the Cool Dog III--Mastering Good Manners as a Lifestyle. I really like the idea of using Duke as a therapy dog, he has such a calm/loveable personality (unless he's playing with his sister) and I think this may be a great nitch for him.

Anyway, any imput on programs people have used in the area, or anyone willing to take a couple minutes to check out this company and give me an opinion, or any advice on where to look for other options would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm a work so a quick question. First off I think most forms or organized training is and the sooner you get started the better. It looks like this place on a quick glance requires rabies and the cool dog II starts at 6 months? I know you said four months. You can have a whole lot of training and teaching done at that age.

Have you tried or looked into clicker training with your pups. It can really enhance your at home training experience and it can be a whole lot of fun for you and your dogs. 

Here are some links to some clicker threads:

Clicker Training? 

Are you clicker training/ or training w/ a clicker? 

Either way you go, as long as you are teaching and training your pup and you both are having fun doing it, you are doing great.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for your help Samuel! It does require rabies, which Duke will be getting at 16 weeks. There is a Cool Dog II for puppies under 6 months, and a Cool Dog II for dogs over 7 months. I do plan on beginning some basic commands like "sit" and "come" as soon as he really understands his name.

The clicker training is definately something I've thought about and want to do. Thats one of my concerns with this course, I'd have to find out whether they will allow me to use that method.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I does not matter whether the class/instructor allows it or not though it would be a great if they do. It is something you two can do. I did not use the clicker with Kayla until a year ago when we started agility-when she was three. With Lancer, I was using the clicker the day he came home. It's another tool to put in the training bag. And we started our first puppy class when he was 11 weeks. Entire different approach and start to what I did with Kayla. 

The links below were posted in that first thread by MaggieLeeRose 
This puppy is ONLY 6 weeks old! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4wG8q0DXbA

7 week old GSD http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GMpTTEo3Y4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJP9QCXhL1k this is a 10 week old Lab that's been clicker trained!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIHDwnK6DOw

Check out the information on this site - Karen Pryor clickertraining.com 

Since you've had gsd's in the past and your Bella seems like she's a great girl from the pictures you posted, I'm sure you will do great. It gets better every time.

BTW the Temcula Valley region? Looks like you guys are in a great location for hiking and exploring. Any pics of you and Bella out and about?


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't know if it would be ok to mix the two forms--clicker and treat? Although I guess I don't really see why not.

Bella is a great girl, although she loves to push the limits and see what she can get away with









We moved to Lake Elsinore just a couple weeks ago, previously we were in Orange County. I'd love to take her out hiking and such, just waiting for her bicipital tendonitis to finish healing up. Duke too once he has all his shots










Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: mmarieI didn't know if it would be ok to mix the two forms--clicker and treat?










Actually, clicker training involves rewarding the dog, usually with a treat although sometimes with play instead. So you really can't NOT mix the two! The clicker simply marks the behavior so the dog understands exactly what's being rewarded. Some people use a verbal marker instead, many of us use both. 

There are other ways to use a clicker too, such as shaping behaviors, or capturing behaviors when spontaneously offered by the dog, and then naming it and putting it on cue later.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThe clicker simply marks the behavior so the dog understands exactly what's being rewarded.


I mean if for some reason they don't allow using a clicker (I don't know if they would say you *can't* use one, but I didn't see it mentioned anywhere) would it confuse Duke to use a clicker to mark the behavior at home, but not use it in class?

My original thinking was that it would confuse Duke during class without the behavior being marked right away. But as I thought it more I started wondering if class would still go alright, but it would just make the at-home practice more effective? It seems like it could go either way...


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

No it should not confuse Duke. 

There are two things to keep in mind. One you want to use a "marker" to mark the behavior your dog is doing that you want to reinforce. For instance, with the name, you want the dog to acknowledge and look at you so you would mark the point in time when he looks at you after you call his name. For the sit you want to mark the point in time when he plants his butt on the ground.

The marker can be several things, your voice (i.e "Yes!!, "GOod dog!!"). Or it can be the click of the clicker. They can be and are interchangeable as long as you use both. The click of the clicker marks that the dog just performed what you asked and (initially) that he has earned his treat which you give right after the click, likewise when you use your voice to mark you would offer the treat right after you say "Yes!" or "Good Dog" or wahtever praise you verbally give Eventually as you progress in the training the treats and the clicker would fade from the picture. I usually use the clicker when starting with a new behavior or exercise but I do not continue to use it for established behaviors/exercises though I do continue with verbal praise and encouragement. I'm training for obedience, rally and agility trials and the way I am allowed to offer praise in the ring affects how I progress in the prasing in practice. And our off leash hiking leads to a different approach for the behaviors I need to enforce in that type of environment. But in all of them, the clicker goes away, the voice,vigorous petting, etc stays.

Many folks think that using a clicker means that you always have to have it with you. Not true, it is an unemotional marker that many dogs pick up on pretty quickly.

So you can use the clicker and your voice in your training at home and you may be restricted to just your voice in class. So what? They supplement one another and should be interchangeable.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: mmarie
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomThe clicker simply marks the behavior so the dog understands exactly what's being rewarded.
> ...


I don't think so. I personally use both a verbal marker and a clicker - sometimes one, sometimes the other. The sound may be different, but other than that it's exactly the same, you're marking the behavior that earned the dog the reward. It's handy to have a verbal marker too because although you may not always have a clicker nearby, you always have your voice! 

I use the clicker a lot for capturing behaviors with a young puppy, marking and rewarding things I want to encourage, like making eye contact, laying down on the floor, coming towards me, that sort of thing. No actual commands (that comes later), just click/treat. The more they get rewarded for something, the more likely they are to offer it up, and then you can put it on cue by naming it. But in class, and a lot of the time around the house I just use "yes!" in a happy upbeat voice as my marker. I taught Halo to lay on the floor and put her head on her paws by marking and rewarding her every time she did it on her own. Now she'll do it to the "calm" command.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Excellent post Samuel!


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Thank you both so much, that was exactly the information I needed to make my decision.

I've said it before elsewhere, and I'll say it agian here--this board rocks! I really appreciate all the advice everyone is willing to offer, the way people are willing to check back and make sure the concern is resolved, and how quickly it is possible to get good informative information.


----------

